# Heater blower resistor



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

I just replaced my resistor yesterday after searching a few minutes to locate it ... here it is !

If ever your resistor fail (only the 4th speed of the heater will work) 

Only 2 screw to remove , then pull the "brown/pink" wire off and deconect the resistor . You don't have to remove any panels (kick panel,glove box etc..) to reach it .









The part to replace :









Hope this could help anyone


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,if You don't have to remove any panels to reach it {I see the carpet inside your car,with no panels over}where are those 2 screw to remove and pull the "brown/pink" wire plug off,in what part of your car is this pic ?


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

glynka said:


> Hi,if You don't have to remove any panels to reach it {I see the carpet inside your car,with no panels over}where are those 2 screw to remove and pull the "brown/pink" wire plug off,in what part of your car is this pic ?


Hi , I know my kick panel and glove box where out on the picture but there is no need to (find out after it was done...) The 2 screws are in the holes you could see on the 2nd picture , one for each side then you unplug the wire so the resitor is ready to be replace . It's on the passenger side at your feet behind the glove box .


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

I wish I had known that a couple of years ago. A Nissan dealership charged me somewhere around $100 bucks for that little job if I'm remembering correctly and I'm sure I am.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

I changed mine in my 94 Altima ... easy job, 5 minutes tops. Dealer wanted $43 for a new one. NAPA also carries them for about $38.


----------

